# A quick introduction



## MidnightJoy

Hi all! I'm Kait. I'm 21 and newly wed to my Husband last month. We're waiting before trying to conceive, as there are things we want out of the way financially before trying. We decided to start trying to conceive by spring but that we'll reevaluate that when the time nears. We've also made short-term goals to accomplish in the coming months that'll help when we start trying.
I've dreamed of being a mom as long as I was able to play with baby dolls, so as soon as we decided on spring I had to jump to get some support! I don't have many friends and we're not telling family right now. I feel there's so much to know and learn about being a parent, I've immediately jumped onto learning anything and everything I'll need to know now to maybe make later a bit easier.
I look forward to being part of the community and getting to know everyone! ^_^


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Kait and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Kait

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Sushai

Welcome to bnb!


----------

